# Souris et claviers MacAlly !...



## Tchet (4 Octobre 2003)

Salut à tous,
Ayant visité l'apple expo et ayant  bavé sur tous le matériel exposé mais n'ayant pas la bourse assez fournie, je me suis offert un petit souvenir, une micro souris Macally toute mimi, deux clics et une molette, mais voila, rien ne fonctionne, les 2 clics font exactement la même chose et la molette n'a aucune fonctions, il y aurait-il qqu'un qui pourrait me dire si il y qque chose à installer ou si j'ai acheté un gadget?
Merci


----------



## minime (4 Octobre 2003)

Il n'y a pas un driver à télécharger chez Macally ?


----------



## Langellier (4 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour

Moi j'ai une souris macally à fil ( ADB) qui marche très mal avec mon Mac IIsi (syst 7.5). Est-ce normale ? J'ai donc permuté avec une souris apple se trouvant sur un Performa 6400. Sur cet ordi c'est "mieux". Je suppose qu'il n'y a pas besoin de driver pour une souris ADB (?)

BL


----------



## Tchet (4 Octobre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a pas un driver à télécharger chez Macally ?



Honte à moi!!!, un petit tour chez Macally et hop!!!
C'était trop simple!

Merci


----------



## minime (5 Octobre 2003)

Normalement le driver n'est pas indispensable pour une souris usb avec OS X, au moins pour les aspects basiques comme l'utilisation de la molette.

Mais pour une souris adb sous système 7.5 je ne sais pas du tout.


----------



## Plumpala (29 Novembre 2003)

Est-ce que quelqu'un me déconseillerait vivement d'acheter une souris macally dotMouse?
Je la trouve jolie, correspondant à mon usage en attendant la souris idéale que je décrivais ici.
Mais à l'usage, et au niveau qualité (précision), est-ce que des utilisateurs peuvent m'en dire plus?
merci


----------



## azerty (30 Novembre 2003)

on parle d'une souris macally dans  cuk.ch , ce n'est peut-être pas la même, mais ça n'est pas très favorable...


----------



## gantdolfi (21 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour 

J'ai un clavier macally IKEY dont le pavé numérique ne fonctionne plus sous Panther ....

Est ce déja arrivez à l'un d'entre vous ??


----------



## Dark Templar (22 Janvier 2004)

Juste une idée, faut pas activer la touche ver. num. ?


----------



## myckmack (24 Janvier 2004)

Dans le panel Accès universel, onglet Souris as-tu activé l'utilisation du pavé numérique à la place de la souris ?


----------



## Plumpala (27 Janvier 2004)

ca fait près d'un mois que je l'utilise maintenant, et j'en suis très satisfait. Elle va très bien bien avec l'imac, et sa petite lumière bleue apporte une touche sympa. C'est un bon rapport qualité-prix et un excellent rapport esthétique-prix, en attendant la fameuse souris idéale...


----------



## Marcant (27 Janvier 2004)

la macally est superbe...très beau design (bon ça ne vaut peut-être pas l'apple mais bon...ce n'est pas le même prix !), sympa la petite lumière bleu qui éclaire une pièce la nuit!...la souris est confortable mais je trouve à terme qu'elle est un peu lente, le curseur n'est pas rapide même en réglant sa vitesse au max...d'ailleurs je vais acheter une Genius...


----------



## chagregel (27 Janvier 2004)

Pareil!

D'ailleur si tu veux en MP je te vend la mienne! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elle est horiblement lente et elle "decroche"

On parle bien de la même? 

La Genius dont parle Marcant  est un peu petite mais marche beaucoup mieux


----------



## Plumpala (17 Février 2004)

oui, vous avez raison, à la longue, je peux comprendre qu'on puisse dire qu'elle manque de vivacité. 
Mais pour une utilisation non quotidienne, et pour des travaux qui ne demandent ni une extrême précision ni une productivité excellente, elle est tout à fait convenable. disons que je n'ai pas l'impression d'être "handicapé". Je n'ai pas trouvé à ce jour de meilleur rapport esthétique(accord avec l'imac)/qualité/prix.


----------



## Marcant (17 Février 2004)

C'est sur qu'avec un i mac le design correspond !!


----------



## chagregel (17 Février 2004)

Plumpala a dit:
			
		

> oui, vous avez raison, à la longue, je peux comprendre qu'on puisse dire qu'elle manque de vivacité.
> Mais pour une utilisation non quotidienne, et pour des travaux qui ne demandent ni une extrême précision ni une productivité excellente, elle est tout à fait convenable. disons que je n'ai pas l'impression d'être "handicapé". Je n'ai pas trouvé à ce jour de meilleur rapport esthétique(accord avec l'imac)/qualité/prix.



C'est clair qu'elle est moins cher que la Apple mais tu as pleins de modèles Logitech, Genuis ou encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Micro$oft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 que je trouve bien meilleurs.

En plus, à la longue, la roulette est fatiguante car elle va trop vite...


----------



## Marcant (17 Février 2004)

J'ai donc changé pour une genius et elle commence à partir en sucette !! aujourd'hui elle déconne...


----------



## peteskwal (30 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,

 je suis en ce moment a la recherche d'une souris pour aller avec mon Ibook 12" qui devrait arriver bientot... 
 Bien sur je me suis attardé sur les MacAlly, qui non seulement sont jolies, mais egalement plutot accessibles.

 Mais bon je ne veux pas qu'une belle souris.. ca suffit pas, vaut mieux qu'elle soit correct tout de meme!!

 Donc si certains d'entre vous on deja testé les MacAlly et en particulier la DotMouse ou la IceMouse, ca m'interesse.

 De meme quitte à acheter du joli matos, je suis interesse pas l'IceKey, qu'en pensez vous??


 merci de votre aide!!


----------



## peteskwal (1 Juillet 2004)

Bon ben je crois que je vais commander de toute facon... et je vous ferais part de mes impressions!!


----------



## Balooners (1 Juillet 2004)

Personnellement, je te conseillerai de prendre la Ice Mouse, plus en adéquation avec le iBook, mais bon cela reste de l'ésthétisme. Mais sinon pourquoi ne songes tu pas au modèle Junior? Elle est sympa aussi


----------



## Marcant (1 Juillet 2004)

Alors j'ai eu la Dotmouse et elle n'est pas terrible. Elle est assez lente, peu précise. Je te déconseille ce modèle. En ce qui concerne Icemouse, je ne la connais pas mais bon...


----------



## peteskwal (1 Juillet 2004)

Bon point de vue design, je penchais egalement pas mal pour la Ice Mouse... mais ce qui m'a fait me poser la question est le prix trouvé sur ce shop ou je comptait aussi prendre la housse tucano (bon prix tout de meme, et tout d'un coup c'est mieux pour les ports) pour la DotMouse. Mais vu la description (sur le site macally, ils ne precisent pas qu'elle est precise) j'hesitait quand meme. Donc merci Marcant de m'informer de ce probleme!!!

 Donc ca sera la Ice Mouse, voire la IceMouse junior. Pour la junior, c'est un peu celle a laquelle je pensais, pour pouvoir l'emmener  plus facilement avec moi... il me reste seulement a trouver un endroit ou avec un peu de chance il y ait plusieurs des article que je souhaite commander  (sur ezbiscuss.com, elle y est mais bien trop chere!!)

 Pensez vous qu'un clavier soit indispensable pour etre confortable sur un Ibook, lorsque posé sur un bureau?

 Merci a vous,
 pete.


----------



## Balooners (2 Juillet 2004)

Moi j'ai celle là, et j'en suis super content. regarde sur le site de Macway ils font des tarifs assez interessant.



			
				peteskwal a dit:
			
		

> Pensez vous qu'un clavier soit indispensable pour etre confortable sur un Ibook, lorsque posé sur un bureau?



Tout dépend de ton utilisation, si tu sens que ton portable va resté beaucoup chez toi, je vais dire pourquoi pas, mais tu vas voir qu'a la longue on s'y fait bien aux petits claviers, en tout cas, pour mon cas.

@+


----------



## peteskwal (2 Juillet 2004)

Un test convaincant...  

Je sais je reponds tout seul a mon post...


----------



## golf (2 Juillet 2004)

Ben, c'est mieux que rien


----------



## macvalou (30 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour

 je cherche une souris mon futur bientôt là powerbook, j'ai vu la Macally = votre avis SVP

 merci


----------



## Apca (30 Juillet 2004)

Salut à toi.

Pourrais tu preciser le nom du modèle de la souris car il en existe plusieurs des macally?


----------



## macvalou (30 Juillet 2004)

la mini mouse USB 2 boutons


----------



## vincent absous (1 Août 2004)

macvalou a dit:
			
		

> la mini mouse USB 2 boutons


 Tu peux y aller les yeux fermés, si tu parles bien de la BTMouseJR, la mini Bluetooth. Je suis en train d'achever le labo pour MacG. De toutes les souris qui me sont passées ces derniers mois entre les mains, c'est la meilleure.


----------



## golf (1 Août 2004)

Merci Vincent 
Cette souris dont tu nous parles est une BT, mais tu n'avais pas aussi testé une filaire du même fabriquant !...

D'autre part, il existe déjà un fil sur les souris et claviers Macally...
Je fusionne


----------



## macvalou (2 Août 2004)

c'est ça la BT machin ??

http://www.macway.com/v1/product_info.php?products_id=1197


----------



## mkiman (9 Septembre 2004)

Ben en fin de compte aucune souris n'est bonne pour mon ibook G4.
 J'ai relu les posts 40 fois, et tout le monde dit tout et le contraire sur les souris usb :
 J'ai hésité à tour de rôle sur :

 Usb Macally Optical Internet Mouse
 Souris Macally Mini Mouse Usb 2 Boutons / Optique / Transparent Ice
Souris Usb Optique Macmice 'the Mouse' ----> pas mal mais tout le monde sit que c moyen
 Souris Usb Optical Apple Pro Blanc  (pas de molette !!!)
Macally Dotmouse ( que je trouve super mignonne)

En gros ya pas de souris qui convient pour mon petit ibook G4, j'en vooulais une mignonne style souris appele et petite.

 Y pas de références ou quoi ?


----------



## mkiman (9 Septembre 2004)

il est un peu mort le forum ici, ya personne


----------



## golf (9 Septembre 2004)

Il n'est pas "mort" comme tu dis mais il n'y a personne en visite qui soit (ou se sente) concerné par ta question 
Cela arrive et il faut faire avec 

Et, ce n'est pas en mettant un smiley comme celui que tu as employé que tu donnera envie de répondre !!!
Ici ce sont des volontaires qui répondent et la plus totale cordialité est de bon aloi


----------



## appleman (5 Novembre 2004)

Je cherche une souris BT a deux boutons et roulette pour aller avec mon ibook BT, vous en pensez quoi de celle la?  Certains l'ont t'ils deja testée? Avez vous des suggestions pour d'autres modeles?


----------



## fwedo (5 Novembre 2004)

je l'ai et je l'aime bien. 15j 3 semaines d'autonomie, et elle est précise.
qd tu sort ton mac de veille, elle reconnecte hyper rapidement (faut cliquer).
le seul truc chiant, c'est qu'il faut inverser les piles qd tu la transporte, ca pas d'interupteur...
sinon, c'est nickel.
au fait, exposé (sur le clic molette) marche bien
je l'ai depuis septembre et j'en suis content.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

J'ai la souris BT Macally,
je suis très content de cette souris elle réagit très bien
le seul problème que j'ai rencontré c'est
quand je mets mon PowerBook en veille
et que je rallume, ma souris ne répond plus
et le seul moyen de la refaire fonctionner
c'est de redémarrer mon mac. 
Je trouve que c'est quand même un très gros problème ...

Mais peut être qu'il existe une solution à ce bug...
Si quelqu'un connaît des solutions elles seront les bienvenues.


----------



## appleman (6 Janvier 2005)

alexcom a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la souris BT Macally,
> je suis très content de cette souris elle réagit très bien
> le seul problème que j'ai rencontré c'est
> quand je mets mon PowerBook en veille
> ...



Oui alors là il y a un problème car j'ai la meme que toi et je n'ai pas ce problème  Ma souris macally BT sort l'ibook de sa veille et elle est reconnue immédiatement. essaye de la réinstaller...juste une question: t'a le BT intégré ou tu utilises un dongle?


----------



## Berthold (6 Janvier 2005)

(Panther et Jaguar)
J'utilise depuis 2 ou 3 ans, je ne sais plus, des souris ioptinet (internet optical mouse for Mac) de chez Macally, 3 boutons, molette, j'en suis personnellement très satisfait, tant en précision qu'en rapidité, confort général d'utilisation. La molette ne fonctionne pas sur un ou deux logiciels (je n'ai même pas noté lesquels, pardon :rose: ) mais ça n'est pas une grosse gêne. Le clic droit a fonctionné tout de suite en menu contextuel, la molette a fonctionné tout de suite aussi, mais il m'a fallu télécharger le pilote pour mettre le double-clic en bouton central (détail, mais j'aime bien). En tout cas, désolé pour les afficionados des périphériques Apple, mais je ne supporte plus les souris livrées avec les iMac ou eMac, vieille à boule ou récente optique. Les vieilles d'iMac toutes rondes en particulier, je n'ai jamais pu m'y faire.

J'ai sur un iMac DV 400 (Panther) le clavier ikey, sans soucis, tout fonctionne bien et il est plus confortable que le clavier d'origine (les claviers riquiqui des premiers iMacs). Par contre je ne m'explique pas la présence de touches inutiles et issues de la préhistoire PCiste, au centre du clavier, au-dessus des flèches de déplacement. Suppr, page up et page down sont utiles, mais les deux flèches en diagonale, la touche dite aide, je ne m'en sers jamais -ce qui ne signifie pas qu'elles soient inutiles, d'accord . J'aurais préféré avoir les touches de contrôle son comme sur les derniers claviers étendus Apple, en tout cas j'en ai un sur un eMac G4 qui est parfait, y'a tout.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2005)

appleman a dit:
			
		

> Oui alors là il y a un problème car j'ai la meme que toi et je n'ai pas ce problème  Ma souris macally BT sort l'ibook de sa veille et elle est reconnue immédiatement. essaye de la réinstaller...juste une question: t'a le BT intégré ou tu utilises un dongle?



J'utilise un dongle tu pence que ça peu venir de ça? 
en fait j'ai trouvé une autre astuce mais toujours aussi relou
j'attend 5 à 10 mn (sans bouger la souris) pour qu'elle s'éteingne
et une fois que l'icone bluetooth m'indique qu'il n'y à plus de connection
entre les 2 appareils je peux metre mon PB en veille puis le rallumer
sans qu'il y ais un gros plantage,puis je clic sur la soouris pour la faire repartir
Mais si je met le mac en veille sans attendre que la souris dorme
et que je met en veille, Big plantage !!!
 :hein:  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## appleman (6 Janvier 2005)

alexcom a dit:
			
		

> J'utilise un dongle tu pence que ça peu venir de ça?
> en fait j'ai trouvé une autre astuce mais toujours aussi relou
> j'attend 5 à 10 mn (sans bouger la souris) pour qu'elle s'éteingne
> et une fois que l'icone bluetooth m'indique qu'il n'y à plus de connection
> ...



je pense que ça peut venir de là en effet car moi j'ai le BT inside et comme je te l'ai dit ça roule...donc à priori comme nous avans tous les 2 un mac sous panther et qu'on à la meme souris, la seule chose qui differe est "l'emplacement" du BT...mais par contre dsl je ne sais quoi te préconiser...


----------



## derennes (7 Janvier 2005)

bonjour à tous,
j'ai acheté une souris bluetooth chez macally mais étant donné qu'il n'y a aucune drver fourni je me demande si il n'y aurait pas un moyen de la customiser un peu!
par exemple en appuyant sur la molette j'ai exposé sans rien lui avoir demandé,je prefererais avoir une appli qui se lance!


----------



## derennes (10 Janvier 2005)

bonjour à tous,
voila j'aimerais savoir si chez ceux qui possedent la souris bluetooth de macally certains ont trouvé un moyen de la customiser,j'entend par là,l'accelerer,voire la rendre plus précise ?
Avant j'avais usboverdrivve couplé à une souris filiaire et ca marchait nickel...mais là, avec la bluetooth je trouve rien qui me permette de retrouver mon confort d'antan!..trop imprécise,pas assez rapide ,bref, la cata pour un ibook-boy.


----------



## ArnoParigo (16 Avril 2005)

Salut, 


J' ai moutes (ça prend un "S" moulte ?  ) problèmes avec ma Macally Bluetooth MouseJr ! 

Celle-ci marche quand elle en a bien envie. Je m' explique: alors que je suis train de surfer tranquillement celle-ci se permet de se déconnecter, exprès pour m' énerver c' est sûr ! Soit plus rien ne marche du tout ou alors seules les fonctions de clics droits/gauche & molette fonctionnent, pas le déplacement. Pour le moins génant. 

--> En rebranchant une souris filaire je lance utilitaire "Assistant réglages Bluetooth" d' Apple, et défois, pas tout le temps, le mac détecte ma souris. 

Je précise que j' ai beau appuyer sur le bouton "connect" placée sous la souris, la led bleu de la molette ne s' alllume pas tout le temps, et encore de toute façon même quand elle s' allume jamais je n' ai vu une syncro s' opérer à ce moment là. 

BREF, la seule solution: REBOOTER. Trop chiant. Parce que même là, j' ai l' impression que si je bouge pas la souris pendant le démarrage mon mac ne détecte pas toujours la souris. 

Je précise aussi que j' ai un clavier sans fils Apple qui marche très bien, donc je ne pense pas qu' il y ai un quelconque problème au niveau de la carte Bluetooh de mon MacMini. 

Infos diverses: X.3.8 / j' ai aussi une FreeBox avec WIFI (interférences ?)


----------



## Pitt (16 Avril 2005)

ArnoParigo a dit:
			
		

> Je précise aussi que j' ai un clavier sans fils Apple qui marche très bien


  Bonjour et bienvenu (voilà que je parles comme un vieux maintenant  ) :

      J&#8217;ai aussi une macallyBT mais pas celle-là. J&#8217;ai rencontré le même problème pénible effectivement lorsque j&#8217;utilisais des piles AA rechargeables. Avec des « Standards » non rechargeables j&#8217;ai la même chose lorsqu&#8217;il est temps de changer de piles. Si ce n&#8217;est pas une question de piles alors je ne voie pas.


----------



## ArnoParigo (16 Avril 2005)

Merci. On m' a répondu la même chose sur un autre forum. (MacDK pour ne pas le nommer). Toutes les souris BT consoment elles autant ? ça fais que 2 semaines que j' ai mis des piles neuves...


----------



## brome (16 Avril 2005)

J'utilise une Macally de ce type depuis quelques mois maintenant. Je n'ai jamais constaté ce type de problème. Normalement, une fois que tu as jumelé la souris avec le mac une première fois, tu n'as plus jamais à le faire, même après avoir changé les piles.

Lorsque les piles sont faibles, la molette clignote en bleu de temps en temps, puis de plus en plus fréquemment, mais ça n'affecte pas le fonctionnement de la souris.
Puis lorsque les piles sont finalement mortes, la souris devient brusquement inerte et sans vie.

J'utilise des piles rechargeables au Nickel Metal Hydride (Ni-MH) de 1800 mAH, et je les recharge en effet toutes les deux semaines environ. Je n'ai pas encore essayé avec des piles normales.


----------



## ArnoParigo (16 Avril 2005)

Brome, merci. Ca va chercher dans les combiens des piiles comme ça + chargeur ?

Arff, une dépense de plus, ça fais cher l' insvestissement sans fils !: 

- Clavier 59¤
- Souris  59¤
- Carte bluetooh dans le Mac 49 ¤

Faites le calcul ! Et encore:

... + piles et chargeur !  Parce que racheter des vrais piles tous les 15 jours, non merci !


----------



## Pitt (16 Avril 2005)

ArnoParigo a dit:
			
		

> Parce que racheter des vrais piles tous les 15 jours, non merci !



  Pour moi, de vraies piles (Duracel) AA ça tien 10 à 21 jours (selon utilisation), pas plus.

   Trouvant cela trop court, j&#8217;ai acheté des piles rechargeables et ça tien 3 à 4 jours  au grand maximum. Puis les problèmes que tu décris ré apparaissent.

   J&#8217;ai alors fait un tour sur les forums et malheureusement c&#8217;est un problème connu pour ma souris (le grise, comme mon PB : http://www.macway.com/product_info.php?products_id=3974). 

 De plus, sur le site du fabriquant j&#8217;ai trouvé une note de deux lignes en tout petit qui déconseillait d&#8217;utiliser des piles rechargeables.

  Et puis, tu ne perds rien a changer les piles et voire si ton problème persiste ou pas tu auras fais un pas en avant.


----------



## brome (16 Avril 2005)

ArnoParigo a dit:
			
		

> Brome, merci. Ca va chercher dans les combiens des piiles comme ça + chargeur ?


Dur à dire avec exactitude, je n'ai plus vraiment les prix en tête, et puis il y a différentes gammes de prix pour les piles et les chargeurs.

Mais tu dois pouvoir t'en tirer pour 15 ou 20 euros, je dirai.


----------



## JmLab (5 Mai 2005)

Ah !!!
Je possède la souris BT MICRO de chez MACALLY (bluetooth).
Aucun problème de connexion avec un simple dongle.
Quant à la consommation, aucun soucis puisqu'elle est livrée avec une base chargeur à brancher sur le port USB...

Pour l'instant, que du bonheur : précision, réactivité...
Un seul soucis : elle est vraiment très petite, d'où une prise en main un peu différente (mais à proscrire pour les grandes mains ! ).

Elle coûte une cinquantaine d'euros et il est possible de la trouver chez un fournisseur en lien avec Dr BOTT, ou chez MacWay.


----------



## ThiGre (25 Mai 2005)

J'ai cherché, mais personne ne semble avoir mon pb:

Une BT mini Jr de MacAlly qui sous Tiger ne répond plus (mes 2 boutons ainsi que la molette fonctionnent, mais le curseur ne bouge pas quand la souris bouge sic !)...
J'ai testé sous Panther 10.3.9 sur un autre PB et ça fait pareil alors que sur mon Panther 10.3.8 j'ai jamais eu de problème ... 
Une idée ? J'ai rien trouvé chez Macally ou sur le net comme incompatibilité
(Accus chargées à bloc)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

Salut à tous

J'ai craqué 50 euros à la dernière AE pour un superbe "Clavier Usb Macally Icekey Usb Slim" au toucher extraordinaire (en fait, un toucher clavier portable) mais je ne vois pas de touche de démarrage, ce qui m'oblige à démarrer sur la bécane. Je possède un vieux clavier non USB qui a la touche de démarrage, est-ce que les claviers Apple actuels la possèdent ?

Si par hasard quelqu'un ici a le même clavier Macally que moi : y a t-il une combinaison de touche possible pour la fonction démarrage ? Bon, sinon, ce n'est pas grave, je peux me baisser vers l'ordi pour démarrer, le clavier est tellement agréable...


----------



## kaviar (4 Octobre 2005)

Pas de touhe de démarrage sur mon clavier"Apple Pro"



			
				Ozone a dit:
			
		

> Bon, sinon, ce n'est pas grave, je peux me baisser vers l'ordi pour démarrer, le clavier est tellement agréable...



Cela te fera faire un peu de gym tous les matins


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2005)

kaviar a dit:
			
		

> Pas de touhe de démarrage sur mon clavier"Apple Pro"
> 
> 
> 
> Cela te fera faire un peu de gym tous les matins


 
Merci Kaviar, un "problème" de réglé. 

Dur dur, la gym tous les matins...


----------



## saturnin (22 Novembre 2005)

A tous ceux qui ont le macally icekey, qu'en pnsez vous?
J'ai lu des bonnes critiques mais vaut il vraiment la différence de prix avec le clavier mac classique?


----------

